# Kamilla Water Meth Installed + Results (LOL)



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok the other thread got a bit messy so here it is all in one place

After reading prob way too much about the subject and boring Wak senseless countless times I ordered the following which is pretty much as good as you can get in the value for money stakes in my opinion.

I've selected MAF driven which meant little to me at the time but Wak seemed impressed.

I'm always annoyed when posters are secretive about where they have sourced stuff so you can pretty much see where I got the product from by using the links below.

I used http://www.snowperformance.de/ as I found their customer service superb.

Ok the goodies

The Stage 2 MAF Kit









http://www.snowperformance.net/stage-2- ... ooler.html

On Waks suggestion safety solenoid thingy









http://www.snowperformance.net/solenoid-upgrade.html

Again on Waks suggestion low level sensor









http://www.snowperformance.net/product.php?pk=16

To stop the Throttle Body problems that seem to dog many installs (bloody postage)










http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1617

Went to some bloke called Wak on the 15th Sept to complete the install, fit my new 630s and then remap to allow for the meth etc.










Also on Matt B advice fitted the Mk2 coils










http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8n ... coil-packs










http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8n ... s-push-fit

What was I expecting not a lot really I just fancied doing it and that's the truth.

All pipework is protected inside 7mm Split Convoluted Sleeving from front to back for safety.

Wak has mapped the car to run on 99ron juice with WMI showing little or no no CFs then if the meth runs out the car still runs fine WOT with CFs under 3.

I took my time over the install and hopefully it shows.

Got very carried away and stripped everything out (so didn't need to)



















I had real problems with the tank as a roadster boot is pretty small but took the carpets etc out and found a nice little hole (I like little holes) :wink:










Cut an extra access hole in the bulkhead using my trusty q cutter to make sure power and meth had there own routes whilst adding stuffing glands to route the split convoluted sleeving for safety.










Spent forever thinking about where to put the pump then it hit me that I didn't use my CD changer anymore and that was around the same size so it's sitting pretty on top ofthe fuel pump access plate.










Work in progress testing the pump/leds etc etc 


















Routed the power and meth throught the engine bay and hooked into the MAF to get the voltage reading for the Meth controller.










All done neat and tidy










Earthing point for the solenoid










Installed the solenoid (stealth)



















Sorted the throttle body out, missed tightening one bolt*

*Wak found it and I still haven't heard the last of it.



















Found a nice little hole for the controller and my big red on/off toggle switch










Didn't want the LEDs on the dash so thought long and hard and come up with the following location.

Green for firing and red for low level (installed low level switch between 1/2 and 1/3 down the tank










Graph below shows the IATs (Intake air temps) and timing (before and after) in this case a picture tells the story.










Here's the Powerstation rolling road from a couple of days ago

Last year she made 370 bhp and 299 torques this year 384/343

The WMI starts around 4.2v and is fully firing at 4.7 which means it comes in around 4k (ish) in 3rd.










Latest run









Last years run









Am I happy.... What do you think ?

Many many many thanks to Wak for well being Wak and providing me with a stunning map that makes me smile from ear to ear.

Any questions fire away


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Jamman really like the look of that WMI kit impressive


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Great results mate although i'm puzzled as to why your peak torque is in the high fives? My ihi 350 bhp kit used to hit peak torque at 4000 rpm similar to a ko4!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT SMITHY said:


> Jamman really like the look of that WMI kit impressive


I love it Smithy and the risk of blowing up if someone rear ends me is an added bonus 



caney said:


> Great results mate although i'm puzzled as to why your peak torque is in the high fives? My ihi 350 bhp kit used to hit peak torque at 4000 rpm similar to a ko4!


Before the WMI/Wak work the torque was pretty flat and VERY steady but the difference is night and day.

I do know as we have spoken about I was getting a little surge 3.5k to 4k which had to be sorted via mapping so maybe that explains it

I've added the RR graph from last year to the main post as I've just found it.

I think that shows the difference at 4k onwards plain and simple the thing takes off and keeps pulling right to redline.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Lovely work james, now whats water meth lol.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Lovely work james, now whats water meth lol.


Cheers for the compliment and to answer your question flamable :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

All I can say is that the Meth install is superb and the mapping just as good too. As some of you know I had the pleasure of driving James TT for a few hundred miles to the RR day. And its a superb car with really accesible power and a lovely smooth feeling too.

Great work. 

Not far behind you with my 349BHP


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Engine's still tight though isnt it Neil......ahem


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Engine's still tight though isnt it Neil......ahem


Yeah sure is Lee , I will catch him just you wait and see :lol:


----------



## chimera (Dec 2, 2008)

caney said:


> Great results mate although i'm puzzled as to why your peak torque is in the high fives? My ihi 350 bhp kit used to hit peak torque at 4000 rpm similar to a ko4!


But your car is always broken or breaks when you just look at the throttle!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Lets face it though.....you've got a distinct weight advantage...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L33JSA said:


> Lets face it though.....you've got a distinct weight advantage...


Low blow [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

jamman said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it though.....you've got a distinct weight advantage...
> ...


What you on about....I was talking about that fact that you've got a heavier coupe & he hasnt......of course...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L33JSA said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > L33JSA said:
> ...


Coupe ........................ :twisted: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoops.....did I just say that.....I meant convertible.......it converted from strawberry into an orange......


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

chimera said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Great results mate although i'm puzzled as to why your peak torque is in the high fives? My ihi 350 bhp kit used to hit peak torque at 4000 rpm similar to a ko4!
> ...


Been 100% reliable for at least 2 years now,i hardly call a hose popping off broken :roll:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice James!, definitely can't complain about the results top job


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

JS53MES said:


> Very nice James!, definitely can't complain about the results top job


Thanks mate well chuffed


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> chimera said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


100% erm really?! :lol: 99% maybe! 
I seem to remember getting some tools out last year for your IAT and I thought something scared the bejeesus out of everyone on the rollers nos nozzle or summink! :roll:


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Nice work James  I've been pondering on TFSI Coilpacks and adaptors for months! Worthwhile mod? Have you noticed any difference?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Andy Conroy said:


> Nice work James  I've been pondering on TFSI Coilpacks and adaptors for months! Worthwhile mod? Have you noticed any difference?


Yes they are much higher , look pretty and for James they are like going from loafers to 6" high heels which he loves!


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Wak said:


> Andy Conroy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work James  I've been pondering on TFSI Coilpacks and adaptors for months! Worthwhile mod? Have you noticed any difference?
> ...


   hahaha


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome job James...attention to detail is breathtaking.  
Wish we had a vid of your flamboyant victory dance when the results arrived after your dyno run..... :lol: very happy moment...  Well done big guy you well deserve all the glory. 

Damien.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wish we had a vid of your flamboyant victory dance when the results arrived after your dyno run..... :lol: very happy moment...  Well done big guy you well deserve all the glory.
> 
> Damien.


No we dont, I have never been kissed by a man before..... [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wak said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish we had a vid of your flamboyant victory dance when the results arrived after your dyno run..... :lol: very happy moment...  Well done big guy you well deserve all the glory.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: so funny...Your face was a picture Wak, as James lay'd his man love upon you :-* ....  ...

Damien.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent install m8 and like the TRS glands 8) ...not just a pretty face lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Andy Conroy said:


> Nice work James  I've been pondering on TFSI Coilpacks and adaptors for months! Worthwhile mod? Have you noticed any difference?


Have a chat with MattB mate he knows more about them than I do.



bigsyd said:


> Excellent install m8 and like the TRS glands 8) ...not just a pretty face lol


Thanks Shag :wink:



TTSPORT666 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Sharing the love Damien sharing the love :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wak said:


> No we dont, I have never been kissed by a man before..... [smiley=help.gif]


Really :? :-*


----------



## ricksimmonds (Oct 9, 2011)

very nice workmanship, lovely finish and a decent little write up  ... results look nice too 8)


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Wos this then James? Meth drinkers Fan club? :roll: 
Us normally aspirated folk only turn to drink *inside* the house!

Ok, Ok I admit it, a class job well executed :wink: 

Brian


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Great thread James. Just when i thought you had nothing left to do to her! 8)


----------



## johndtt (Apr 4, 2012)

Have a look iat your piston tops in a couple of months too and be amazed at how clean everything is which also helps to prevent pre-ig/det.

W/Meth Inj is great in my opinion!!

Must fit mine that has been sat in the garage since I took it off the GT-Four.

John


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Wak said:


> 100% erm really?! :lol: 99% maybe!
> I seem to remember getting some tools out last year for your IAT and I thought something scared the bejeesus out of everyone on the rollers nos nozzle or summink! :roll:


I love the way people jump on the big turbo thing,Wak the nitrous line came loose,took 5 minutes to fix :roll: these things happen it comes with the territory! Standard cars have many issues to you know :wink: The IAT was just loose that's all,seem to recall it making 480 bhp/490 ftlbs at 4200rpm also but i guess you forgot that bit and without surge also :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the positive comments gents much appreciated.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jamman said:


> Thanks for the positive comments gents much appreciated.


What's next then?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the positive comments gents much appreciated.
> ...


Hopefully making love in about 90 minutes if I can catch her in a good mood. :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


should be more responsive with some meths :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive always found a bottle of Pinot Grigio does the trick :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh so sad you all need alcohol or chemicals to get a pretty lady into bed... :lol: I just use an organic Barry white approach... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I don't need no alcohol D plus I beat my record 95 seconds :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> I don't need no alcohol D plus I beat my record 95 seconds :wink:


 :lol: :lol: 95 seconds....

Damien.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

jamman said:


> I don't need no alcohol D plus I beat my record 95 seconds :wink:


Was that to 60..........Or to get your socks off ????


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Wak said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish we had a vid of your flamboyant victory dance when the results arrived after your dyno run..... :lol: very happy moment...  Well done big guy you well deserve all the glory.
> ...


Eww eww


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jamman said:


> I don't need no alcohol D plus I beat my record 95 seconds :wink:


  is that all you got :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Haven't I heard that a few times over the years [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

OMGOSH, didn't realise it was 2002 

I'm glad that there are people in here that still get hold of these handy links


----------



## james1989 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great install!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Here you go Matt 

Remember don't unlock you car it could be very dangerous (sorry) :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks james, not had a chance to check properly yet but I think my controller has taken a crap. If its toast then I will more than likely get the snow performance maf driven one


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

DAMMIT. got me thinking now!!!!!


----------

